# Rechargable Batteries



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I will be getting my lad a digital camera for Christmas. The cameras in my price range don't seem come with a charger and rechargable batteries. (AA)

Anyone got any experiance, on the best recommendations, on type and where to purchase from.

Thanks









MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It seems that Ansmann, I hope I spelled it corectly? Are the best provider of chargers and batteries?

I have only 2000 mah batteries and ten hour chargers.









I think that chargers and batteries need to be well matched? That combination may not be cheap.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mike,

Been using the Uniross Ultra Fast Charger plus the Uniross 2100 mAh and 2300 mAh AA batteries for the last 18 months. Best thing I ever bought.







Have had no problems with them at all and their charge in the Canon A70/A80 digi camera would last a very long time --- 100+ pictures.









The problem I now have is that I have over 16 of these batteries, all being unused because the A80 ( 4 x AA ) has been sold and the Canon G6 takes a dedicated Li-Ion battery







Still, it's Xmas and no doubt the kids will get another load of AA-driven gadgets and toys, so no doubt they'll get used









Charger and batteries all bought on the 'bay. Just search for Uniross.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mike,
> 
> Been using the Uniross Ultra Fast Charger plus the Uniross 2100 mAh and 2300 mAh AA batteries for the last 18 months. Best thing I ever bought.
> 
> ...


 My Nikon has a lithium? battery that came with it.

However I have a new camera in my possession that takes normal AAs. Whether I am keeping this is yet to be decided. Been given it on approval.

Anyhoow......back to your question.

I use Uniross & they seem OK, & reasonably priced. The main thing I use them for is my cordless mouse. so they obviously run down quick. However on a camera, switching it off between shots, perhaps they will perfom quite well.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I use the uniross too. Got mine off ebay, charge in about one hour and last a lot longer than duracell as well! even got an adaptor to plug into the car cig lighter very handy.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I use the uniross too. Got mine off ebay, charge in about one hour and last a lot longer than duracell as well! even got an adaptor to plug into the car cig lighter very handy.


 I seem to only have a normal 16hr charger. Do they last a fair while on an hour charge?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I also endorse Uniross 2300mAh NiMh cells.

Also just bought one of their "Sprint" range of chargers...1 to 2 hours max time.

But DONT EVER store them for extended periods in a discharged state.....unless you like buying replacements..

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I too use the Uniross Ultra Fast Charger, can't fault it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> I too use the Uniross Ultra Fast Charger, can't fault it.


 Time for a change methinks.

So this one discussed is the best?

Example - mouse batteries pack up - back in action after 2 hours?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies







So I think the Rlt vote goes to Uniross.

MIKE..


----------

